# betta fry gender



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

hello, my betta is nearly 3 month old now. i had jarred some fry that is nipping others, which i could tell is male. but i could not tell which is female as i cannot see the egg spot. do the female have to be older to see the egg spot?

please excuse me for my english


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Not always, but the older they get the more pronounced it is as they reach maturity. You are going to want to look at the size/shape of the dorsal as well as the length of their ventral fins to help determine sex.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Myates

To add to the above, When young both sex often show eggspot, then the male's eventually disappears. So don't rely on eggspot when sexing. Also consider body form - males are often slimmer and longer with a bigger head and mouth (head looks blunt from above). While females look wider/fatter at the midsection, looks shorter and has smaller head with smaller mouth (head looks pointy from above.


----------



## junjun0857 (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks guys !


----------

